# Biken in Nordhessen



## Casey Riback (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo. Da ich morgen doch noch daheim bin will ich den Tag für ne ausgedehnte Tour durch den Rheinhardswald nutzen, bei der auch der ein oder andere Trail befahren wird. Wenn jemand hier aus der Nähe kommt und Bock hat mitzufahren kann er sich ja mal melden. 0173 9230660 Gruß Juri


----------



## ecco308 (30. Dezember 2006)

Schade, war zu kurzfristig. Vielleicht mal im neuen Jahr. Gruß ecco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (30. Dezember 2006)

War heute ne richtig gute Runde. Wir sind zwar nur ca. zwei Stunden gefahren, aber es war echt super. Ich werd hier auch in Zukunft Touren eintragen, nur halt n´bissl früher  Gruß Juri


----------



## Casey Riback (4. Januar 2007)

Werden am Freitag vorraussichtlich ne Tour im Kaufunger Wald fahren. Wir treffen uns an der Orangerie und fahren von dort aus nach Fuldabrück und dort beginnt der erste locker-trailige Weg. Im nächsten Ort gehts dann in den Wald hoch und dort dann auf Waldwegen und ein paar Trails weiter Richtung Lohfelden, wo man irgendwann wieder aus dem wald heraukommt. Sind ca. 40 Kilometer +/-. Wer Interesse daran hat mitzufahren kann ja hier reinschreiben oder ne PM schicken.


----------

